
What Good is a GPT-3? - rivesunder
https://medium.com/the-scinder/what-good-is-a-gpt-3-ee8414a77c53
======
api
Meta: it distresses me that all the effort is being put into generating
bullshit with little going into detecting it. Detecting bullshit would be far
more valuable.

